# heeeeeeeeeeeeelp my head hurts



## hallamj (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all, I am only here seeking advise / recommendations please. I have been scouring many many web sites reading reviews asking questions. To be honest my head is begining to hurt. Some cooking sites are very anal but after reading many posts on here it seems far relaxed & less subjective.

I understand that sharpening a knife it what makes a knife a knife. I am a home cook & a home cook only, what I am looking for is a set of 3 knifes to cover ALL types of use required for cooking in a home kitchen. Small up to 5", Medium up to 7" & Large no bigger than 8". I am unsure whether to go Japanese or German. I don't want to over spend for the sake of it, but can afford up £250 for 3 items.

I am looking to find knives which are strong, don't rust & stay keen as long as possible.I know I am going to have to look after the knives to certain standard.

So far I am looking at

http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html




Also I will need a stone to keep it sharp, have noticed a lot recommend Shapstones, also the Lansky looks a great piece of kit too.

But any suggestions help guidance would be grately appriciated.

Kind regards,

JH


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

I just brought the carbonext. In case it helps it arrived very quickly and was a bargain as it wasn't picked up for duty/VAT (and I wouldn't expect yours to be either).


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, heres what I'd say. First off, scratch Pernods comment about not expecting duty. Expect it. If you get away with it, then you're happy, if you don't then you aren't any worse off. Don't expect it and you're going to be very angry when you get a bill for £20 customs.

Forget all the stuff on Amazon. I've used co workers I O Shens and I find them poor. They're very heavy due to the handle, and I can't find any info on the alloy they're from. So, I'd guess its not a prestigious alloy.

The DP is way overpriced in the UK, making it not a good bargain, and Wusties are what they are; if you're okay with German then theyre good, but I'd take the original over the IKON.

With not wanting a knife over 8 inches, I think 3 might be overkill unless you want a bread knife. I'd go with a 120mm and a 210mm. Personally, if you could go to 150mm and 240mm I think it would be far better.

The carbonext is a good knife. I've used one, and I sold it. I wish I hadn't sold it. I'd get the 210mm again in a heartbeat and don't hesitate to recommend it to you. However, I think that if I were to get a petty from JCK, I'd go for a Fujiwara. 

You're probably better off getting a stone and putting in a few hours if you have them. Getting a 1/6k king combi from ebay is fine.


----------



## pernod (Aug 9, 2013)

rdm magic said:


> First off, scratch Pernods comment about not expecting duty. Expect it. If you get away with it, then you're happy


On 2nd thoughts, I take it back - this is indeed 100% the right approach.


----------



## hallamj (Aug 16, 2013)

[h1]rdm magic, why do you prefer CarboNext to the Wusthof Ikon? and what do you mean by 'if you're okay with German' ?[/h1]
I don't like the Wusthof classic as it has red on the handle, do I not like red, I know I know we all have an axe to grind. See what I did there? lol


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Personally I don't like the handle on the Ikon, the end cap to me is just something that looks 'fancy', but adds unneeded weight, and changes the balance of the knife. Probably in a negative way.

If you're okay with German - most people want Japanese. They have distinct differences in just about everything. 

I prefer the CN because in my experience it had little to no disadvantages. I couldn't really tell at the time, but the blade was thin, easy to get very sharp with bad equipment and technique, light, comfortable. I enjoyed the knife in a way that I don't any Wusthofs.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>I don't like the Wusthof classic as it has red on the handle, do I not like red, 

not sure if you are being serious, so forgive me if I point out something rather obvious:

the red bit is a sticker. you peel it off. . . .


----------



## hallamj (Aug 16, 2013)

Dillbert, I am being serious I HATE RED plain & simple. why is it obvious?

I can't tell from a picture can I? But I do thank you for your much appriciated input, ta everso 

I am not a professional or a geek knifer.


----------



## hallamj (Aug 16, 2013)

If you're okay with German , I don't understand that statememnt - most people want Japanese...............but why because we are told they are better?

I have recently bought a Wusthof Icon & it is amazing I love it BUT being an affluent blooming loaded chap I have ordered a CN too, so will let you know which is best IMO


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry about the sticker thing; bad assumption that you may have seen the knives up close and personal.

a time worn recommendation is to find a shop/store with knives you are interested in and handle them.

some places even have a station where you can slice&dice&chop.  not common, but it exists.

if you do not have any possibility to do so, that puts you at a disadvantage.

a knife should "fit" your hand - everyone's hands are different sizes and shapes.  it should feel comfortable to hold and work with. 

you can buy a 2,000USD custom knife - if it's not comfortable to work with . . . .odds are, you won't.

I was at a food show - Gunter Wilhelm had booth.  they make a big deal about balance, etc etc - well, I picked up a 220 chef knife and was immediately struck by the unusually heavy weighted handle end - to the point I found controlling the blade required an inordinate amount of concentration.... 

bottom line to this is:  there are major differences in knife design factors - buying "in the blind" based on a internet recommendation of "this is the best" could create some personal disappointment.


----------



## hallamj (Aug 16, 2013)

Dilbert / rdm magic, I do appriciate the feedback

No worries...........

All I am / was after is some pointers, my plan was then to go look at the knives suggested etc..........

BUT I took a punt with the Wusthof Icon and I LOVE IT is is amazing for me anyway. Have ordered the CN cos it will hopefully suit my better half she is a lot smaller / not a strong as me etc.......

so think the CN will be better for her BUT the Wusthof Icon is the BOMB for me.

Thanx again !!!


----------

